# [SOLVED] 1997 Chevy Malibu Brake problem



## mrbutton1952 (Oct 26, 2008)

I am having a probleim with the right front brake. I just replaced the rotor, caliper and pads. After bleeding the brakes I still can't get the new caliper to move. I took it back to the auto parts and they said it might be a bad one so they gave me another. I installed the new one with the same results. I'm pumping plenty of fluid through the bleeder port and the left front is working so I'm assuming that the master cylinder is working. What do I check next?


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: 1997 Chevy Malibu Brake problem*

The piston in the caliper isn't moving at all?


----------



## mrbutton1952 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: 1997 Chevy Malibu Brake problem*

No the piston doesn't move.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: 1997 Chevy Malibu Brake problem*

Make sure that what you think is right side is what the dealer thinks is the right side. Calipers are "handed"..... i.e. righthand or lefthand. From your description you should be having problems with the passenger side caliper. "Handing" is determined by sitting in the driver's seat and not by looking at the car from the front. 

Or, the package could be mismarked.......make sure the bleeder is at the top of the caliper after installation. If the bleeder is on the bottom you will get plenty of fluid but the air has not been expelled..... the air will be trapped in the top of the caliper.

Keep us posted and good luck,
SABL


----------



## justageek (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: 1997 Chevy Malibu Brake problem*

first off did master cylinder go dry. if no then try this
your going to need 2 people for this one. 
have someone inside working the brake pedal. locate where the brake line (metal) joins and the brake hose (rubber) have asst hold brake pedal, loose connection and check for fluid. if there is alot of fluid work your way down where the hose meets the caliper. make sure you tighten the connection before your asst lets off the pedal. work your way from the line, to the hose, to the caliper.
if there is no fluid at first connection crack open each steel line to the master cylinder and check.
post results back please


----------



## mrbutton1952 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: 1997 Chevy Malibu Brake problem*

Thanks for everyones input. I finally gave up and took it to a mechanic. He told me to start with given the situation I had, I needed to bleed all 4 brakes. After bleeding 2 of them with success he found out that the other half of the master cylinder isn't working properly so now I need to replace that. I'll let you know what the final outcome is.


----------



## mrbutton1952 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: 1997 Chevy Malibu Brake problem*

Replacing the master cylinder took care of the problem. Thanks for all the help.


----------

